# transfert contact blackberry vers un ipod touch 4G



## cheryka (28 Mai 2011)

CC! 

voilà ma situation:
l'écran de mon blackberry est mort  et tous mes contacts aussi par la même occasion 
j'ai un ipod touch 4G et j'aimerai savoir comment il serait possible de transférer les contacts du téléphone (pas de la carte SIM) sur mon ipod.

Je vous remercie de vos réponses 

Chéry


----------

